# Cooling parts and fan selection. [urgent]



## mwvirk (Aug 12, 2008)

Friends, i am going to order following items from India. bcoz its cheap there and 1 of my indian friend will be bringing for me from India, so its free of shipping charges.

i need your final and explained comments for following items:
http://www.primeabgb.com/index.php?...facturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=28


http://www.primeabgb.com/index.php?...facturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=28


(want to know if CPU & GPU cooler (packing) comes with all required items for installation and i don't need to get anything additional.... please help me here bcoz its very important... incase i brought these and something is missing for installation then these coolers might be useless untill i get the rest)


http://www.primeabgb.com/index.php?...facturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=28


and here i need your help to select proper fan for CPU GPU and for additional air flow. (Note: only these are the 120mm fan available from this site and no other source to get any other fan from others)

http://www.primeabgb.com/index.php?...facturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=28


http://www.primeabgb.com/index.php?...facturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=28


http://www.primeabgb.com/index.php?...facturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=28


whatever fan you suggest, please give full name of that fan...


all your help/support and comments will really help me alot and will satisfy to buy these items without any risk.

my cpu is Q6600 G0 Intel
and my GPU is XFX 8800GT 512MB
power supply is toughtpower 750Watt
casing is ThermalTake Armor
and mother board is ASUS P5Q

note at this moment everything is running with stocked items and no changes were made anywhere ... i mean OC etc

thanks and waiting for all your quick response... all members pls share your experience here.

thanks again.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

I will try to help as much as I can.
The case, is a real good one.
Artic silver is about the best thermal paste you can get.
The heat sink for your cpu, is a very good one, but as you know
you will need a 120mm fan to go with it, it attaches with a wire type
clip, kind of tricky to install, but it does a very good job at cooling the
cpu.
Gpu cooler, I cant comment on, never tried it, looks big, and looks
like it will do a good job, but you will have to pay attention to any
other pci devices going underneath it, probably take up a pci slot,
at the worst.
As far as fans go, Im not really into the shiney flashing lights, just
get a good quality fan, with that cpu hsf you can actually put one fan
up front drawing air across, and one in the back pulling air out of the
back, but I doubt you will need it, I was very impressed with that heat
sink.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Noctua and Antec. Both do damn good fans (if you decide to go for an out-of-India purchase, Im not sure, _you_ may be able to get one from there).
Antec also make these, though Im not sure whether you want to go that far...


----------



## mwvirk (Aug 12, 2008)

thnx but what about cpu cooler packing... i mean all requried items come with the packing or i need something additional to buy...


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

i always make a point to have a tube of as5 if thats not on your list


----------



## mwvirk (Aug 12, 2008)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> i always make a point to have a tube of as5 if thats not on your list



yes,,, it is there... along with ultra 120 extreme and hr-03 gt

but want to know both cooler comes with full installation accessories or i need to buy something extra...???


----------



## mwvirk (Aug 12, 2008)

is it ok if i can use 120mm fan for gpu cooler... or i need only x1 92mm or if i can use x2 80mm

i am thinking of using x1 120mm

how is it?


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

The spec calls for a 90mm fan. If you read the description and specs
of the product it tells you what it requires.


----------



## mwvirk (Aug 12, 2008)

friends, let me explain 1 more thing here:
my current computer temp. on Q6600 is 42C 41C 42C 44C with average 44C on idle and with full load its around 58C average. where gpu is 60C idle and while playing crysis it goes around 82

i am dead sure with little proper air flow will help me to reduce some temp but i still thinking of buying these cooler as well as find out some way to get proper air flow, even by installing 2 or 3 extra fan.

what you will suggest. is it ok and i should go for these coolers. because i am getting it very cheap. ultra 120 around 60US$ or hr-03 gt around 55US$

but good thing is no shipping charges.

need you comments on it. thanks.


----------

